# June 10th BMQ



## canadianboyjake13 (13 May 2013)

Didn't see any threads about the June 10th BMQ, figured i'd start one. 

My name's Jacob, 18, and going for avn tech. Will be flying from Toronto on June 8th. 

Congrats to everyone who got accepted and would be nice to see where everyone is coming from. 

Cheers!


----------



## Davidson22 (15 May 2013)

canadianboyjake13 said:
			
		

> Didn't see any threads about the June 10th BMQ, figured i'd start one.
> 
> My name's Jacob, 18, and going for avn tech. Will be flying from Toronto on June 8th.
> 
> ...



Congrats and good luck! I hope to be able to join you on the June course but I'm not sure if there is enough time. My file got finished up and sent to Ottawa last week, so with any luck I will hear back from them in a week or so with an offer for avn or avs. What was your application process like? If you remember all the dates you should add it to the application process samples thread.


----------



## jb7 (16 May 2013)

I'll be on it for Infantry

But I'll be on a french course  :camo:


----------



## AceOfSpades (16 May 2013)

Sawb22 said:
			
		

> Congrats and good luck! I hope to be able to join you on the June course but I'm not sure if there is enough time. My file got finished up and sent to Ottawa last week, so with any luck I will hear back from them in a week or so with an offer for avn or avs. What was your application process like? If you remember all the dates you should add it to the application process samples thread.


I am in the same boat as you, just finished up my interview last week I hope I get called for June or July.


----------



## canadianboyjake13 (16 May 2013)

Congrats jb7, hope to see you at BMQ! 
And Sawb22 and AceOfSpades, good luck to both of you, be great to have you guys on the same course date!
And Sawb22, i received my job offer 3 weeks after my medical, entire process toke 7 months from application to job offer.
Swearing in on the 30th of this month, could not be happier!


----------



## mjamonks (19 May 2013)

I got an offer a few weeks back for Supply tech. Leaving for BMQ on the 8th.


----------



## canadianboyjake13 (20 May 2013)

Congrats mkamonks! Look forward to meeting you and the rest of our group!


----------



## art2013 (20 May 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm from Gatineau! Anyone close by  ?


----------



## joshdf13 (20 May 2013)

I'll be there. I'm flying out of London. I think I have a connecting flight in Toronto though.


----------



## mjamonks (20 May 2013)

I'm currently living in Ottawa.


----------



## #1oceanlvr (21 May 2013)

Leaving for BMQ on June 08th...RMS clerk..leaving from South Mountain ON...


----------



## McBlairRson (28 May 2013)

For Navy I think its called BMNQ (Basic Military Naval Qualification) Anyways, I'm  leaving from London on the 8th of June. Can't wait to meet everyone there. You guys are all going to Quebec am I right?


----------



## canadianboyjake13 (28 May 2013)

I believe everyone's going to the same place ( St. Jean Sur-Richelieu). I'm flying on the 8th as well but from Toronto. 
Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## RMCMOM (28 May 2013)

McBlairRson said:
			
		

> For Navy I think its called BMNQ (Basic Military Naval Qualification) Anyways, I'm  leaving from London on the 8th of June. Can't wait to meet everyone there. You guys are all going to Quebec am I right?



It is BMQ for everyone. Navy  will complete NETP sometime after BMQ.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (7 Jun 2013)

Im going to be on the platoon from WFT. Showing the young whippersnappers the ropes lol


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jun 2013)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Im going to be on the platoon from WFT. Showing the young whippersnappers the ropes lol



Just don't show them how to do PT...


----------



## Jacky Tar (10 Jun 2013)

Day 1 for them... wonder how they enjoyed their wakeup call this morning? anic:


----------



## TYLERgibson (21 Jun 2013)

McBlairRson said:
			
		

> For Navy I think its called BMNQ (Basic Military Naval Qualification) Anyways, I'm  leaving from London on the 8th of June. Can't wait to meet everyone there. You guys are all going to Quebec am I right?



Stop speaking out your ass eh?


----------

